

CouchDB + Redis might be a match made in Heaven - rkalla
http://ai.mee.nu/is_couchdb_the_anti-redis

======
smoody
"MongoDB offered me most of the features I needed with the API I was looking
for, but it crashed unrecoverably early in testing..."

Just curious...were you running the version that supports the recovery log
with the durability option enabled? If so, are you implying that the recovery
log feature does not work as advertised?

"fling it at the wall and hope that it sticks, with a recovery log tacked on
since 1.7."

MongoDB's recovery log is "tacked on?" how do you differentiate "tacked on"
verses being properly implemented and integrated?

------
jchrisa
love the comments about memory usage. it's the low memory usage that allows us
to run on mobile devices.

